# Mirror TV



## tripplej

Hi everybody,

Does anybody have a mirrorTV or know of someone who has this?

To get my WAF (wife approval factor), in getting a new flat panel tv, I would need to "enhance" the tv when it is in the main family area.

Essentially, you buy the frame with the glass and put it on top of your tv. When the tv is off, the glass turns into a mirror and when the tv is on, the tv display is seen.

Any thoughts?


----------



## NBPk402

At $97 a square foot it is going to be pretty expensive if you are doing a large screen. I have never seen one and I would hope that it did not degrade the picture any for that price. Have you thought about shadow boxing the tv and having a piece of art work come down over the tv when it is not in use?


----------



## tripplej

Hi ellisr63, thanks for your input.

I don't know of anybody who has done this so in regards to degrade of the screen, I don't know.. Hence, my question here on this forum. From the website, of course, it looks impressive. But till someone has it at their home, they can only tell if it is good or not. 

What do you mean by shadow boxing? How is that done? Is there a website available that shows how this is setup? 

I don't mind artwork but I wonder if that is more work? With the mirrorTV, it is just a frame with glass that sits ontop of the tv. Nothing high tech. Just hangs on top of the tv.. 

For the artwork, would that require a motor or some mechanism to move it from the tv? Also, where would it go when the tv is on?

As for price, yeah, for a 60 or 70 inch it would cost close to $3k.. I will factor this into the overall costs. It is a give and take with me wanting a big screen and wife wanting a good look in the living room. 
A compromise of sorts.


----------



## RBTO

You need a custom made frame that your flat screen TV can drop into from the back side (just finished making one for a small monitor for a wall application), and plan for a slight extra thickness in front of the TV to accommodate a pane of two-way glass. This is a special order from most glass shops, and has a thin reflecting coating that transmits some light instead of blocking all like a regular mirror. When your TV is on, it will show through the pane, and when it's off, you have a mirror. The reflecting layer goes out (on the viewer side), but the downside is you will lose a substantial amount of brightness of your TV. Color shouldn't be affected. The two-way glass (mirror) will cost you. Another downside is that you get good, bright reflections (it's a mirror) that might be objectionable for viewing purposes as a TV.


----------



## tripplej

RBTO thanks for the information.

I just wish there was a place where I could see it in action.. By seeing it on a webpage, it is hard for me or others to see the negative aspects when the tv is on..

This would be a great add on if it doesn't negate the tv much to get the wife to allow me to get a big screen.


----------



## NBPk402

For construction of a shadow box it would be essentially the same as the mirror... Just you would have a picture that comes down if front of it. I saw it on HGTV "The Antonio Treatment" with a huge front projection screen. If you watch the Home Improvement shows you will see plenty of ideas that will pass the WF. I have also seen small cabinets built with sliding doors (with artwork on them) that would cover the screen when closed.


----------



## NBPk402

If you want to go projection... You could get a fixed mount wall screen ( my fiance got me one from Jamestown Screen for cheap) and put floor to ceiling curtains in front of it... A little automation and they would open and close just like a theater, And when they were closed it would just seem like a window was being blocked with curtains.


----------



## tripplej

ellisr63, thanks for the information. 

I will have to check out that HGTV "The Antonio Treatment" episode. The key to my upgrade is to get my wife to go along with it. She wouldn't care less what type of tv. She just wants the look to be good in the room. 

As for projection, that isn't possible due to several limiting factors in the room. But thanks for the suggestion. 

Thanks all. I will investigate further.


----------



## NBPk402

On the "Antonio Treatment episode" it was a projection screen but it could easily be used on a much smaller screen and would be less expensive to implement.


----------



## tripplej

ellisr63 said:


> On the "Antonio Treatment episode" it was a projection screen but it could easily be used on a much smaller screen and would be less expensive to implement.


Great. Thanks ellisr63. I am sure it can be easily transferred to a smaller screen.

If you know the episode number let me know otherwise will check out the whole season to see where it is.


----------



## NBPk402

tripplej said:


> Great. Thanks ellisr63. I am sure it can be easily transferred to a smaller screen.
> 
> If you know the episode number let me know otherwise will check out the whole season to see where it is.


I believe this is the episode... http://andrews22.typepad.com/blog/2...amily-entertaining-and-screening-room-21.html

I can't find a vid of it anymore though.


----------



## tripplej

ellisr63 said:


> I believe this is the episode... http://andrews22.typepad.com/blog/2...amily-entertaining-and-screening-room-21.html
> 
> I can't find a vid of it anymore though.


Thanks for your assistance ellisr63. I wonder if this series is on dvd already? It aired in 2011 so it might be on dvd now. If not, I will investigate something else. Looks like lots of options anyways to do to get the WAF..


----------



## NBPk402

I think this might be a pic of the room...
http://www.antonioballatore.com/AB/antoniotreatment/#

The one after the pic of the dog house... It is not showing the front wall but the rear wall with the artwork on it and the windows.


----------



## tripplej

ellisr63 said:


> I think this might be a pic of the room...
> http://www.antonioballatore.com/AB/antoniotreatment/#
> 
> The one after the pic of the dog house... It is not showing the front wall but the rear wall with the artwork on it and the windows.


Wow, thanks. You are going the extra mile for me. I greatly appreciate it.

Yes, I see the pic, it is in season 2 of the photo's. Is the art work on a roll up device? I think this is very doable. Just need a motorized roll up and a screen that has the art work on it. 

hmm, I will have to investigate this and this will be cheaper then the mirror option. Thanks once again.


----------



## NBPk402

tripplej said:


> Wow, thanks. You are going the extra mile for me. I greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Yes, I see the pic, it is in season 2 of the photo's. Is the art work on a roll up device? I think this is very doable. Just need a motorized roll up and a screen that has the art work on it.
> 
> hmm, I will have to investigate this and this will be cheaper then the mirror option. Thanks once again.


Yes they had someone print the artwork on shade cloth (I think) and then had it on a motorized roll up along with motorized printed shade cloths which would go down when the screen for the movie went up. We were going to do it for our screen but were unable to find someone who could print on a 134" screen. The idea of the shadow box is to keep the sides of the shade cloth straight and conceal the screen (or in your situation tv) hidden from view 100%.

It is strange that the episode is not viewable online when older and newer episodes are... I could have sworn I had viewed pics of it online after seeing the episode on tv.


----------



## tripplej

ellisr63 said:


> Yes they had someone print the artwork on shade cloth (I think) and then had it on a motorized roll up along with motorized printed shade cloths which would go down when the screen for the movie went up. We were going to do it for our screen but were unable to find someone who could print on a 134" screen. The idea of the shadow box is to keep the sides of the shade cloth straight and conceal the screen (or in your situation tv) hidden from view 100%.
> 
> It is strange that the episode is not viewable online when older and newer episodes are... I could have sworn I had viewed pics of it online after seeing the episode on tv.


I would have liked to have seen the video, which is always better then a photo. This does give me an idea now. Prior to this, I was only thinking of the mirror as the WAF but now this adds another option which is also cheaper I suspect. Only question is how to make the shadow box and which art print to select, etc. I am not the handy type of guy so will have to check around to see if anything can be custom made for me. Again thanks for your input. It has now opened a new door for me to explorer.


----------



## NBPk402

tripplej said:


> I would have liked to have seen the video, which is always better then a photo. This does give me an idea now. Prior to this, I was only thinking of the mirror as the WAF but now this adds another option which is also cheaper I suspect. Only question is how to make the shadow box and which art print to select, etc. I am not the handy type of guy so will have to check around to see if anything can be custom made for me. Again thanks for your input. It has now opened a new door for me to explorer.


A shadow box is easy... Just go to a local picture frame place and look at a small one. I is basically a picture frame that is deeper than the frame. For you it would be at least as deep as your TV plus maybe a inch for the screen. The box part is at the outer edge of the frame but hidden by the picture frame. Normally there would be a wood backing but you could just use l brackets (or something similar) to attach it to your wall. Don't forget to leave room above for the shade cloth roll and motor. I would make the picture frame maybe about 6" wide to conceal everything. These figures are just a guess and will be determined by what you use.

Post pic when you do it.


----------



## tripplej

ellisr63 said:


> A shadow box is easy... Just go to a local picture frame place and look at a small one. I is basically a picture frame that is deeper than the frame. For you it would be at least as deep as your TV plus maybe a inch for the screen. The box part is at the outer edge of the frame but hidden by the picture frame. Normally there would be a wood backing but you could just use l brackets (or something similar) to attach it to your wall. Don't forget to leave room above for the shade cloth roll and motor. I would make the picture frame maybe about 6" wide to conceal everything. These figures are just a guess and will be determined by what you use.
> 
> Post pic when you do it.


You give me a lot of credit. My wife doesn't even allow me to touch a hammer! lol.. 

I am so bad at fixing things that it has to be redone at least twice. I will withhold all my hardware intervention stories. It will just make me look so bad. But, yes, thank you. I will take a look at the shadow box option. This will be cheaper then the mirror. I just have to decide on the tv and then decide on the option to cover it when it is not in use. Your information is greatly appreciated and valued. Thanks for your time and posts.


----------



## NBPk402

You don't have to be much of a handyman at all to make it... Just go down to Home Depot or Lowes and tell them the dimensions of the wood you need cut. A few screws and you are done.


----------



## tripplej

ellisr63 said:


> You don't have to be much of a handyman at all to make it... Just go down to Home Depot or Lowes and tell them the dimensions of the wood you need cut. A few screws and you are done.


Thanks once again. I will give this a try. I plan on upgrading my home theater during the xmas holidays or right after the new year prior to the super bowl. I will post pictures once it is all done. 

You have helped me tremendously. Thanks for your time and inputs.


----------



## tripplej

For those following this thread, I was doing some more research about options besides mirror tv to hid your tv and came across this video from Lowes. 




It is a sliding panel to hide your tv demonstration from Lowes. I will have to investigate this as well. Granted, it only covers the front but for the sides, I can always add a wood panel.


----------



## NBPk402

Do a shadow box around the TV to the outer edge of the doors when closed and then you will have you sides closed too.


----------



## tripplej

ellisr63 said:


> Do a shadow box around the TV to the outer edge of the doors when closed and then you will have you sides closed too.


Yes. thanks. I think with the panels, it will be easier then the motorized rollers. Will have to investigate further as to design etc. Lot to think about!


----------



## BillyKim

Frame TV and Mirror TV is a really cool concept. I have recently installed two of them, it has made my living area really spacious.

•	Frame TV in the hall, with a painting
•	Mirror TV in my master bathroom.

I bought them from Magic Mike, with do it yourself guide book. I do believe that flat TV are outdated. Now it is the time for mirror TV.


----------



## BillyKim

Wow ! i am enjoying with the Mirror TV.Its working as both Mirror and TV. Wonderful experience!


----------



## mcascio

It sounds like a lot of you are mounting the TV within the room. I've got an opportunity to an open space on the other side of the wall so I was considering adding a smaller TV for sporting events to our rec room bathroom.

I would then just set the mirror on the wall and cut a hole through the drywall to the size of the TV. Doable?

Does anyone have links/resources for purchasing just the two way mirror itself or can you get it from pretty much any mirror shop?


----------



## RBTO

mcascio said:


> It sounds like a lot of you are mounting the TV within the room. I've got an opportunity to an open space on the other side of the wall so I was considering adding a smaller TV for sporting events to our rec room bathroom.
> 
> I would then just set the mirror on the wall and cut a hole through the drywall to the size of the TV. Doable?
> 
> Does anyone have links/resources for purchasing just the two way mirror itself or can you get it from pretty much any mirror shop?


It should be available as a special order through most high-end glass companies. You might have to go to one in a larger city if you live in the sticks. Also, some security companies handle this type of glass (also available on acrylic). Ebay is another option. Here's another on-line link:

http://www.tglass.com/mirrors.htm

They sell it as "transparent mirror" glass. Shipping will _cost _you!


----------

